# Change DSG shift knob



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have the 2010 T shiffter.
Is it possible to change with a newer one that came in 2011-2012 models?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I think it's possible but lots of work. I haven't seen or heard anyone attempt this.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Will this fit?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-DSG-Shi...ASSAT-B7-CC-2010-2012-3AD713203-/161091298823


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Mine is all scratched up and not really a fan of the T shape...
Is it really lots of work?
I thought it would be an easy job..


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

You will need a heat gun and Lot's of luck.

The plastic underneath the T knob on earlier model is positioned different.

If I remember well you need to turn it clockwise or counterclockwise in order to be compatible with the newer models - don't know for sure 

If you don't do it correctly you might end up in buying the whole ansamble because at the dealership won't sell you only that plastic piece


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

hallucinogen said:


> You will need a heat gun and Lot's of luck.
> 
> The plastic underneath the T knob on earlier model is positioned different.
> 
> ...


Guess that is why no one has done it....sucks


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

milan187 said:


> Guess that is why no one has done it....sucks


This link is a DIY for a B6 Passat w/ Tipronic T Handle to the DSG front button. Should be the same procedure. There's also a few other follow up tips in the comments afterwards 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...these-guys&p=77096463&viewfull=1#post77096463



Nikos_GR said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I just replaced my old-fashioned Tiptronic shifter with the one shown in the first link (I bought mine from ebay).
> 
> ...


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

low_passat said:


> This link is a DIY for a B6 Passat w/ Tipronic T Handle to the DSG front button. Should be the same procedure. There's also a few other follow up tips in the comments afterwards
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...these-guys&p=77096463&viewfull=1#post77096463


OP delivers. Very nice.

How difficult, 1-10?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you for locating these instructions. It doesn't seem to be too bad it her then plastic heating. Really don't know how hard to do or how sensitive that part is....

Sent from my BlackBerry Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Anybody completed the swap?


----------



## alexpva (Mar 3, 2013)

I did this swap, ewriting works perfectly


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

alexpva said:


> I did this swap, ewriting works perfectly


Pictures?


----------

